# Guard Rails



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Post pictures of guard rails the can be modeled. 










Just simple posts here










Another wooden one different on the inside that outside also the ouside is very low to the track surface.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is another one just a wide board it looks like










Another one two boards


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Something a little different


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I think this one is concrete


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

No idea on this one it could be wood covered in dirt?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

A nice look at a dirt track showing a height difference between track and infield


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Tires and wood nice combination


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

More wood but I believe this was painted black and white


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

This is the same track but it looks like its angled back. I love the billboards










Another nice billboard on the same track but different guard rail here


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

A couple more from the same track


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The type of fence shown in the first picture is made of temporary runway plate. I was stationed at a heliport in Vietnam and we had two types of the plate on the post, there were solid and perforated types. The solid type was more commonly used.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Probably WWII surplus was used in the first picture


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

$49 motor overhaul and a free loaner car. Wow.


----------

